
Which Skills Are the Most Employable in Tech? - dostoevsky
https://thehftguy.com/2017/08/29/which-skills-are-the-most-employable-in-tech/
======
whipoodle
> Your cost will be the single biggest obstacle to your employability, for
> your entire life.

This is only good advice if being "employable" is the most important thing to
you. We work to make money, the money is not some kind of weird coincidence of
being employed.

~~~
user5994461
Companies pay as little as they can get away with. People try to get as much
as they can, but the company get the last word.

